
Steve Bannon Wants Facebook and Google Regulated Like Utilities - bokglobule
https://theintercept.com/2017/07/27/steve-bannon-wants-facebook-and-google-regulated-like-utilities/
======
hu78
Well shit I agree. I want to see all the instant gratification producing
counters (likes/views/upvotes/retweets) regulated.

It modifies people's behaviour and has the proven capacity to train them like
circus animals to jump.

